# Tourenfully bis 1000



## baumi1 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

suche ein Fully mit ca. 120mm Federweg und so ca. 1000 neu zu kaufen.
Gibts da etwas für Ladys?


----------



## S.D. (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du nicht mehr als 1000 Euro investieren möchtest, würde ich Dir von einem Fully abraten. Was vernünftiges wirst Du für das Geld nicht bekommen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian86 (15. Mai 2011)

Ach, für einen Tausender gibts schöne Räder!

Ich hab mir das Felt Virtue Three für 975 gekauft und es fährt sich saugeil. Klar gibts bessere Teile (auch für bis zu 1000), aber das Rad hat eine richtig gute Geometrie und sieht nicht zu alltäglich aus.

baumi, schau mal nach dem Felt Virtue Three, oder auch dem cube xms 2010, dem Ghost asx 5100 oder bei Radon. Extra "Lady Bikes" sind meist einfach grundlos etwas teurer. Ansonsten: draufsetzen und ausprobieren. Wenn das nicht geht: bestellen, draufsetezn und im Notfall zurückschicken. Du wirst ein schönes Fully um die 1000 bekommen. Und wenn du später merkst, dass du doch etwas gröber fährst, kannst du immernoch Teile auswechseln oder einen 2.4er Reifen nachrüsten.


: )

edit: was ich vergessen habe: Als "Lady" ist man auch ein gutes Stück leichter als ein "Kerl". Von daher braucht man auch nicht die superteure Gabel und den highend Dämpfer. Ich bin auch sehr leicht und da arbeiten die federnden Elemente super (tora/ario). Klar, dass ein 90kg-Mann lieber mit dickerem geschoss unterwegs ist.


----------



## baumi1 (15. Mai 2011)

danke für die Infos , das Felt gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (15. Mai 2011)

Für 1000 Lire gibbet kein Fully das was taugt. Im Grunde genommen fängt bei 1000 Lire gerade mal die anspruchslose Einsteigerklasse bei Hardtails an.


----------



## Christian86 (15. Mai 2011)

Deshalb kauft man auch Modelle von 2010.

Das ist, wie wenn man im Technikforum nach einem Rechner fragt und die Freaks sagen, man muss die XY-Grafikkarte haben und unter einem 200â¬-Prozessor geht nichts oder man muss dringend das LED-TV haben, weils sonst keinen Sinn macht.
So ist es hier bei RÃ¤dern...

"das was taugt" ist eben extrem relativ. Wer ein 1000â¬-Fully hat, wird eh nie (in naher Zukunft) Ã¼ber die Alpen fahren oder brutale Strecken am Gardasee rocken.

Ich denke "bei 1000 Lire (<-- Ã¤hm?) gerade mal die anspruchslose Einsteigerklasse bei Hardtails an" beschreibt genau das, was ich mit den Computern oder TVs geschrieben hab.

Jemand, der sich fÃ¼r 1000 ein Rad kauft und sich etwas informiert, wie er fÃ¤hrt und worauf er/sie achten muss, wird definitiv SpaÃ damit haben! Man bekommt brauchbare Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer und mindestens voll Deore. Also... was will man mehr fÃ¼r 1k? Wenn dann die Geometrie passt und der Fahrer ambitioniert ist und SpaÃ hat, ist die Sache eh rund.


----------



## alet08 (15. Mai 2011)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-evolve-41-2011.html

Aufrüsten kann man(frau) immer noch im Laufe der Zeit.

Ich hatte davon das 2003er Modell und bin´s fünf/sechs Jahre zur vollsten Zufriedenheit gefahren (...und mein Rechner is´auch nicht up to date   )

Alex


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (15. Mai 2011)

Christian86 schrieb:


> Deshalb kauft man auch Modelle von 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Jemand, der sich für 1000 ein Rad kauft und sich etwas informiert, wie er fährt und worauf er/sie achten muss, wird definitiv Spaß damit haben!


 
Ach geh fort! Für 1000 Sloti gibbet kein vernünftiges Fully. Nicht aus 2010 und nicht aus dem Vorvorjahr. Sag bloß du hast selber sonen Billigkram?


----------



## Christian86 (15. Mai 2011)

Lies mal, was oben steht. Ich hab das Felt Virtue Three von 2010. 
Das du dich darüebr lustig machen willst (und anscheinend nichtmal richtig mitliest) zeigt genau den Fall, den man eben aus Technikforen kennt.
Sollte die Dame aber beruhigen : )


----------



## Erster_2010er (15. Mai 2011)

die Dame ist aber ein Herr


----------



## Christian86 (15. Mai 2011)

Echt? Hm... meinetwegen ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Mai 2011)

Wer 1000 Euro ausgeben will ist definitiv mit nem Hardtail besser bedient! Ein Fully in der Klasse ist wohl eher ne Schiffschaukel und kein MTB.

Dazu ist das Rad dann wahrscheinlich auch noch sackschwer... ne, da kauft man sich ja besser nen paar Walkingstöcke aus Carbon!


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Mai 2011)

Oder man nimmt sowas 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250820470281&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

ist am Ende der Auktion bestimmt auch noch billiger als 1000


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Mai 2011)

Ich würde auch für 1000 EUR kein Fully kaufen, schade ums Geld. Lieber wie schon gesagt, ein ordentliches Hardtail für das Geld mit gescheiten Reifen, die bieten dann auch etwas Komfort. Mit einem 15kg Fully hat man ja nicht mal auf einer Biergartentour Spaß, geschweige denn, wenn´s mal bergauf gehen soll. Wer so ein Fully hat, wird tatsächlich nie über die Alpen fahren oder am Gardasee die Trails rocken, weil man sich mit so einem Ding wahrscheinlich garnicht vorstellen kann, dass das Spaß macht.

Warum muss es denn unbedingt ein Fully sein? Was spricht gegen ein gebrauchtes?


----------



## baumi1 (16. Mai 2011)

Wollte keinen Glaubenskrieg heraufbeschwören,aber ich denk mir halt ein Fully ist irgendwie komfortabler.
Hab letztens ein Canyon Torque (180mm FW)probiert und das hat sich super gefahren.
Das ist aber auch nicht ganz leicht.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (16. Mai 2011)

Christian86 schrieb:


> .......
> 
> edit: was ich vergessen habe: Als "Lady" ist man auch ein gutes Stück leichter als ein "Kerl". Von daher braucht man auch nicht die superteure Gabel und den highend Dämpfer. Ich bin auch sehr leicht und da arbeiten die federnden Elemente super (tora/ario). Klar, dass ein 90kg-Mann lieber mit dickerem geschoss unterwegs ist.



Gerade wenn man leichter ist sollte man auf vernünftige Gabel und Dämpfer achten.
Je leichter man ist, umso feiner muß das Ansprechverhalten sein.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2011)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man *leichter* ist sollte man auf vernünftige Gabel und Dämpfer achten.
> *Je leichter man ist*, umso feiner muß das Ansprechverhalten sein.






baumi1 schrieb:


> .
> Meine Eckdaten:
> 
> *mein Gewicht 97kg trocken*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumi1 (16. Mai 2011)

Mein Mann!!


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2011)

Kein Geld für einen eigenen Account?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Mai 2011)

Ein Canyon Torque ist aber auch kein 1000 EUR Fully.


----------



## mäcpomm (16. Mai 2011)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man leichter ist sollte man auf vernünftige Gabel und Dämpfer achten.
> Je leichter man ist, umso feiner muß das Ansprechverhalten sein.
> 
> Spenglerextrem



Genau das wollte ich schreiben. 
Wenn man meint weil man leicht ist kann das Rad schwerer, bzw. mit Billigteilen bestückt sein ist man auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Mai 2011)

baumi1 schrieb:


> Wollte keinen Glaubenskrieg heraufbeschwÃ¶ren,aber ich denk mir halt ein Fully ist irgendwie komfortabler.
> Hab letztens ein Canyon Torque (180mm FW)probiert und das hat sich super gefahren.
> Das ist aber auch nicht ganz leicht.




  Komfortabel ist ein 1000â¬ Fully ganz bestimmt nicht. Die DÃ¤mpfer in diesen Fullys sind meist irgendwelche billigen Teile die Nur schon beim anschauen anfangen zu wippen, das bedeutet gerade beim Berghochfahren schon auch Kraftverlust, und das dann bei einem eh schon sauschweren Teil  und ob Du so ein Ding dann im GelÃ¤nde auch um die Kurven gehievt bekommst hm... na ja ich weiÃ es nicht....

Ich an Deiner Stelle wÃ¼rde mir entweder ein Hardtail kaufen, mit einer ordentlich Foxfedergabel, slx/xt Ausstattung und nem guten Rahmen oder eben nach einem gebrauchten Fully Ausschau halten. Mit Geduld findet man da manchmal auch wirklich gute und schÃ¶ne Sachen:

Meinem Sohn habe ich immer Januar bei eBay fÃ¼r 800 Euro ein Nerve XC 4 gekauft, das war zwar drei Jahre alt, stand aber nur im Keller, weil die Frau das Hobby des Mannes dann doch nicht so teilte. 

Das Rad hat ordentliche Federlemente drin und einen guten Rahmen, die LaufrÃ¤der werden wir irgendwann mal noch gegen SLR tauschen aber das geht dann halt nach und nach.


----------



## Christian86 (16. Mai 2011)

Also, mein Dämpfer bleibt im Uphill absolut still, im Wiegetritt eigentlich auch und auf Geraden arbeitet er schon bei kleinsten Steinchen und Wurzeln. Ist ein Ario 2.1, also recht günstig. Die Tora arbeitet auch direkt bei kleinsten Unebenheiten.

Ich mein, ich hab nie auf einem "teuren" Rad gesessen, aber ich fühle mich auf meinem richtig wohl. Und das ganze wiegt (ohne Pedale) auch unter 13,5kg (selbst gewogen). Mit Pedale bin ich dann auch noch leicht unter 14kg. Dass es sich (für mich) gut fahren lässt und unter 14kg ist und ~1000 gekostet hat, macht mich jeden Tag glücklich, wenn ich damit fahren gehe.


----------



## mäcpomm (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du zufrieden bist ist doch alles OK. 
Mit 14 kg ist die Kiste gewichtsmäßig ja noch im Rahmen.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2011)

hab mein nicolai gebraucht für nen 1000er gekauft . allerdings 3 jahre alt - aber das  is  ja wurscht . fährt sich  traumhaft und wiegt keine 15 kg - wenns nix neues sein muss, kriegt man gute teile für das geld - lass dir nix einreden .viel glück !


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Mai 2011)

und wer glaubt dass ne Tora eine "Federgabel" ist, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## blutbuche (21. Mai 2011)

naja , besser als ne judy ..(..wer hat ´n ne tora ???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (21. Mai 2011)

Christian86 schrieb:


> ... Dass es sich (für mich) gut fahren lässt und unter 14kg ist und ~1000 gekostet hat, *macht mich jeden Tag glücklich, wenn ich damit fahren gehe*.



Das aller wichtigste!


----------



## Warnschild (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo Baumi,

hab mein Fully damals - da hatte ich noch keine Ahnung - für unter 2000 (EK) gekauft.

Im Nachhinein bereue ich das zutiefst, denn für den Preis hätte ich ein anständiges Hardtail bekommen.

Ein gutes Fully kostet, selbst wenn die Komponenten zwecks späterer Aufrüstung günstig gewählt werden, einiges. Wenn man das nicht ausgibt, hat man früher oder später Ärger, denn neben dem Rahmen selbst, dem Dämpfer und der Verarbeitung kosten auch gute Lager ihren Preis. Ein "Sorglosfully" mit zudem angemessenem Gewicht und gutem Handling liegt meiner Meinung nach darum bei mehreren Tausend, selbst, wenn man es gebraucht oder als Auslaufmodell kauft. 

Natürlich sieht es anders aus, wenn du nur wenig, nicht sehr schnell und ungern technische Passagen fährst. Für "Waldautobahnen" und den einen oder anderen Trail reicht ein günstiges Fully aus, vorausgesetzt, man hat an die Qualität nicht sehr hohe Ansprüche. 

Soweit meine Sichtweise ;-)


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2011)

..deshalb ja mein tip - ein gutes älteres zu kaufen - dann hat man für 1000-1400 was gutes - muss ja net immer neu sein ....


----------



## Apfailsaft (23. Mai 2011)

Zu sagen, dass es für 1000 Euronen kein vernünftiges Fully gibt, halte ich für ziemlich kleingeistig. 
Es kommt doch ganz auf den Verwendungszweck an. 
Nur weil ein Porsche Cayenne mir die üblichen Schlaglöcher in der Stadt besser wegdämpft etc., kauf ich mir nicht gleich einen.
Preis-Leistungsverhätnis sollte zum eigentlichen Verwendungszweck passen. 

Ich würde jemandem, der ein 1000 Euro-Fully sucht, empfehlen Probefahrten zu machen. Viele Händler bieten das an. Dann hat man schonmal eine gewisse Einschätzung ob man mit dem Gewicht etc. zufrieden ist.


----------



## Warnschild (23. Mai 2011)

Apfailsaft schrieb:


> Zu sagen, dass es für 1000 Euronen kein vernünftiges Fully gibt, halte ich für ziemlich kleingeistig.
> Es kommt doch ganz auf den Verwendungszweck an.
> Nur weil ein Porsche Cayenne mir die üblichen Schlaglöcher in der Stadt besser wegdämpft etc., kauf ich mir nicht gleich einen.
> Preis-Leistungsverhätnis sollte zum eigentlichen Verwendungszweck passen.
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt meiner Meinung nach: Wenn ich ein günstiges Fahrzeug japanischen Fabrikats kaufe, ist es vielleicht nicht ganz so komfortabel bzw. flott unterwegs wie ein edleres Modell bzw. ein Sportfahrzeug einer anderen Marke. Es ist aber im Idealfall ebenso zuverlässig und langlebig. 

Bei einem günstigen Fully ist das meist aber nicht so, einfach, weil bspw. die Lager minderwertig sind, meist auch der Dämpfer und die Konstruktion nichts taugen. 

Aber es soll auch Leute geben, die zu überhöhten Preisen untermotorisierte "Sportfahrzeuge" kaufen, oder in jederlei Hinsicht fehlkonstruierte Autos (langsam, teuer, unpraktisch)... - und dennoch zufrieden sind. Das will ich nicht bestreiten.


----------



## Christian86 (23. Mai 2011)

AuÃerdem sollte man bedenken, dass man fÃ¼r 1000 durchaus ein Modlel bekommt, dass im "UVP" bis zu 1500 kostet.

Habt ihr auch alle Rechner fÃ¼r 3000â¬? TVs fÃ¼r 3000? Langlebige, super verarbeitete Klamotten, nur das beste MÃ¶bel etc? Und das mit der BegrÃ¼ndung, weil gÃ¼nstigere Sachen nichts taugen bzw sofort auseinanderfallen?


Ich sag ja nicht, dass teurere Bikes nicht besser sind- das sind sie auf jeden Fall, ABER ich sage, dass gute Fullys bei 1000 respektive 1500 anfangen!
Klar, dann hat man zwar eine Tora, die keine Gabel ist und das bike wiegt 18kg...


----------



## 4mate (23. Mai 2011)

13,6 Kg für 699, reduziert von 1.099/


----------



## alet08 (23. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> 13,6 Kg für 699, reduziert von 1.099/



56er Rahmen? Das ist aber für eine große lady


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2011)

Haha, das ist ja toll ausgestattet! Nur, weil da steht, dass es mal 1100 EUR gekostet haben soll, heißt das nicht, dass es das jemals wert war oder zu dem Preis verkauft wurde.

Der eigentliche Zweck eines vollgefederten MTBs ist doch, einen Berg raufzufahren und einen mehr oder weniger hoppligen / schwierigen Weg wieder runter. Dafür muss das Fully eben bestimmte Kriterien erfüllen und ein 1000 EUR Teil kann das eben nicht, weil es für einen solchen Einsatzzweck keine vernünftigen Komponten dran hat. Sonst ist es halt eher ein "look-like", was zwar so aussieht wie ein vollgefedertes MTB, man es aber nicht zweckentsprechend einsetzen kann weil a) zu schwer und b) es die Tortour nur begrenzte Zeit mitmacht. Schade ums Geld, wenn man nach 3-4 Monaten feststellt, dass die 1000 EUR zum Fenster rausgeworfen sind, weil man doch nicht damit machen kann, was man damit machen möchte. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian86 (23. Mai 2011)

RockShox Recon Silver RL
RockShox Tora SL
Manitou Minute LTD
Suntour Epicon
RockShox Ario 2.1
X-Fusion O2 RPV
...reichen nicht, um den Berg, den man mit dem Bike, das max ~14kg wiegt, hochgefahren ist, wieder runterzufahren? Wohl gemerkt, an einem TOURENbike (kein Enduro-freeride, battlecat-bike!)? Und das alles mit mindestens Deore, u.U. SLX (stellenweise XT!) etc?
Und das alles auch noch bei einer Frau bzw. leichten Person (<70kg)?

"weil man doch nicht damit machen kann, was man damit machen möchte"
--> Touren fahren? Hm...

Stimmt wohl, bikes lohnen sich erst ab XTR und <12kg. Egal, ob man das braucht und wie fit und ambitioniert man ist, ganz zu schweigen davon, ob man Touren fahren will oder so.


----------



## LF-X (23. Mai 2011)

Das Felt ist doch in Ordnung. VPP Hinterbau, RockShox Air Dämpfung, Deore Ausstattung.

Wo ist das Problem bei dem Bike? Testberichte (der höheren Virtues lesen sich doch ok).


----------



## Christian86 (23. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass es 20kg wiegt, kaum Carbon verbaut hat und zu günstig ist!
So könnte man zumindest meinen, wenn man hier liest.

Die Tests der höheren Virtues waren damals auch ein gutes Argument FÜR das Bike. Der Unterschied zu dne teureren Modellen liegt eben da, wo ICH es im Moment noch nicht brauche. Also richtig: Wo ist das Problem bei dem Bike?


----------



## LF-X (23. Mai 2011)

Wo steht denn das Gewicht?  Hab keine Angabe gefunden. Würde mich aber wundern, wenn es deutlich über 13kg liegen würde.


----------



## Christian86 (23. Mai 2011)

Das war auch ein Scherz ; )

Das Rad wiegt mit Flaschenhalter und Shimano PD-M324 (Pedal) knapp unter 14kg.


----------



## LF-X (23. Mai 2011)

Ist schon klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2011)

Mir ging´s um das verlinkte Hawk mit Rahmenhöhe 56!!!
Grad für ne leichte Frau macht es sich eben schon bemerkbar, ob man nun 14,5 oder 12,6 kg den Berg hochwuchtet. Aber jeder wie er mag...


----------



## Christian86 (23. Mai 2011)

Was ist (für dich) eine leichte Frau?
Keine Provokation, ich mein die Frage ernst : )


----------



## 4mate (23. Mai 2011)

Das war doch nur ein Beispiel, Sucheingabe auf die Schnelle 'Fully+1.000' um zu zeigen dass es durchaus Fullys für kleines Geld gibt.
Gerade die oft gesuchten kleinen Größen gibt es auch mit ordentlichem Rabatt - wenn man richtig danach sucht.

Jetzt sind die Mädels schon genauso beeinflusst von dem Geplapper der Bike-Bravos, 
dass frau zum Tourenfahren ein ab 4.000 Teuro aufwärts kostendes Fully braucht...


----------



## Apfailsaft (23. Mai 2011)

Das Hawk war bestimmt weniger dafür gedacht es der Threaderstellerin anzubieten.
Sicherlich wollte er zeigen, dass es sogar unter 1000 Euro ein Fully mit akzeptabler Ausstattung gibt.

Edit: Ach zu spät ^^


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2011)

@christian : leichte frau = 50-55 kg !(wenn sie nicht gard 1,50 gross ist , dann isses schon wieder weniger leicht )


----------



## Ahija (24. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir hier im Bikemarkt mein "Einsteiger-Fully" gekauft.

Neupreis bei Canyon >2.500â¬
Bezahlt hab ich auf den Euro genau 1.000â¬ dafÃ¼r.

3 Jahre alt, nicht mehr als 300km in der Zeit gefahren, und regelmÃ¤Ãig abgegeben worden zum Check.

Was spricht gegen so ein Fahrrad ? 
Und die Aussage, dass es fÃ¼r 1.000â¬ (was immerhin doch noch ein gutes StÃ¼ck Geld ist!) nichts gescheites an Fully gibt, stimmt auch nicht. Neupreis, sehr wohl richtig, aber wer kauft denn heute noch Neuwagen ? Habt ihr alle neu Gebaut oder wohnt ihr zur Miete ? .. die Vergleiche sind nun natÃ¼rlich weit hergeholt, aber es muss nicht immer das beste vom besten sein!
Wie alles im Leben kommt es immer darauf an, was man selbst damit anstellen mÃ¶chte oder wie weit meine AnsprÃ¼che an das Material / die Verarbeitung etc sind!

Ich bin mit meinem Fully, fÃ¼r "nur" 1.000â¬ Budget, sehr zufrieden. Es bringt mich Ã¼berall hin, ich komme fast Ã¼berall komfortabel hinab - und an der Eisdiele wird es auch begutachtet.
Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Mai 2011)

Hier ging es doch ausdrücklich um ein Neurad (!).

Sicherlich, bekommt man für um die 1000 auch schon ein gebrauchtes Fully (mein Sohn fährt selbst eins). Da muss man sich dann aber auch darüber im Klaren sein (gerade bei Canyon) dass Du keinerlei Garantieansprüche mehr hast, die gelten da nämlich nur für den Erstbesitzer. Ebenso kann man schonmal unschöne Überraschungen erleben. Beim Rad meines Sohnes stellte sich nämlich nach den ersten 100 Kilometern raus, dass die Bremsflüssigkeit schlecht war und diese auch die Membranen in den Bremshebeln zugesifft hat und wenn man dann nicht selbst schrauben kann und damit zum Händler um die Ecke geht... na der wird sich freuen!


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Das war doch nur ein Beispiel, Sucheingabe auf die Schnelle 'Fully+1.000' um zu zeigen dass es durchaus Fullys für kleines Geld gibt.
> Gerade die oft gesuchten kleinen Größen gibt es auch mit ordentlichem Rabatt - wenn man richtig danach sucht.
> 
> Jetzt sind die Mädels schon genauso beeinflusst von dem Geplapper der Bike-Bravos,
> dass frau zum Tourenfahren ein ab 4.000 Teuro aufwärts kostendes Fully braucht...



Genau - und gleich am Anfang in Post 7 hatte "Alet08" auch schon ein Beispiel für 999.- gepostet, ein ordentliches Rad mit erträglichem Gewicht fürs Geld. Wenn man - wie viel MtBler - meist anspruchslose Waldwege oder ähnliches fährt, warum soll da so ein Rad nicht genügen, zumal die TE nicht mehr ausgeben möchte.
Manche Menschen scheuen sich ja davor ein gebrauchtes Rad zu kaufen, (ein gut erhaltendes Nicolai für 1000.- Euro ist da auch eher ein glückliches Zufallsschnäppchen!), dafür gibt es dann - wie hier schon angesprochen - runtergestzte Einzelstücke.

Und dann diese Unterteilung in "leichte und schwere Frauen", Räder mit 15 kg und mehr Gewicht sind immer anstrengend zu pedalieren, eine Unterteilng in durchtrainierte und ungeübte Frauen wäre im Hinblick aufs Fahrradgewicht vielleicht sinnvoller 
Grüße!


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Mai 2011)

> Wenn man - wie viel MtBler - meist anspruchslose Waldwege oder ähnliches  fährt, warum soll da so ein Rad nicht genügen, zumal die TE nicht mehr  ausgeben möchte.



Warum dann ein Fully, wenn ich in dieser Preisklasse bei einem Hardtail doch viel mehr Rad für mein Geld bekomme.

Sicherlich muss das jeder selber wissen, aber ich bin der Meinung, dann lieber ein HT mit einer ordentlichen SLX/XT Ausstattung und einer Foxgabel, als ein Fully mit zum Teil gruppenlosen Antriebsteilen und nicht so guten Federelementen...


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Mai 2011)

Weil die TE ein Fulli sucht - siehe Titel - und ich sie nicht bekehren wollte  vielleicht würde auch ein gutes Trekkingrad genügen...
Fahre selbst gern Hardtail und auch Fulli und würde mir - wenn es zur Debatte stünde - für 1000 Steine ein Hardtail holen. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, daß es für 1000 Euro mit Glück und nach gründlicher Suche auch ordentliche und für viele Dinge ausreichende Fullis gibt.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (24. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Hier ging es doch ausdrücklich um ein Neurad (!).


Wohl an mir vorbei gegangen 
Aber auch hier wieder die Frage, wieso unbedingt neu ? Gut gebraucht ist besser als billig Neu 



ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Sicherlich, bekommt man für um die 1000 auch schon ein gebrauchtes Fully (mein Sohn fährt selbst eins). Da muss man sich dann aber auch darüber im Klaren sein (gerade bei Canyon) dass Du keinerlei Garantieansprüche mehr hast, die gelten da nämlich nur für den Erstbesitzer. Ebenso kann man schonmal unschöne Überraschungen erleben. Beim Rad meines Sohnes stellte sich nämlich nach den ersten 100 Kilometern raus, dass die Bremsflüssigkeit schlecht war und diese auch die Membranen in den Bremshebeln zugesifft hat und wenn man dann nicht selbst schrauben kann und damit zum Händler um die Ecke geht... na der wird sich freuen!



Richtig, Canyon ist nunmal ein Versandhändler und die Mechaniker "schrauben" im Akkord die Bikes zusammen. Mein Mechaniker hat mir auch nach dem ersten Check Up erstmal aufgezählt, was bei dem Bike alles vergessen / nur schlampig ausgeführt worden ist.
War allerdings alles reparabel und hatte noch keine dauerhaften Schäden am Bike hinterlassen. Auch keine großen Löcher im Geldbeutel.


Aber das ist alles eine andere Diskussion - zur aktuellen "neues Fully für 1.000" habe ich nichts beizutragen - ich lese dann weiter still mit


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Mai 2011)

Das ist jetzt OT



> Mein Mechaniker hat mir auch nach dem ersten Check Up erstmal  aufgezählt, was bei dem Bike alles vergessen / nur schlampig ausgeführt  worden ist.



Bei einem Canyon Rad? War der MEchaniker ein Händler um die Ecke der auch Räder verkäuft...

Ich war selbst schonmal in der Werkstatt bei Canyon und habe auch gesehen wo und wie die Räder die in den Versand gehen zusammengeschraubt werden.

Das da vielleicht mal was nicht 100% korrekt ist kann natürlich mal passieren, aber dass es da zu Häufungen an einem Rad kommen kann, kann ich fast nicht glauben.... Es baut nämlich nicht ein Mechaniker ein Rad zusammen... da gibt es viele "Stationen" und jeder hat eine bestimmte Tätigkeit beim Zusammenbau der Räder.


----------



## Ahija (24. Mai 2011)

Bei Canyon werden die Bikes im Akkord zusammengeschraubt, da der Gewinn maßgeblich von der Absatzmenge abhängt und sie ja kaum mit den Bestellungen hinterher kommen.

Was mir mein Mechaniker sagte, war das viele Dinge nicht richtig gefettet sind, nicht richtig angezogen - oder gar zu fest.
Das ist dann erstmal korrigiert worden 

Der Mechaniker ist im Umkreis Koblenz sehr beliebt und auch gefordert, "mal eben schnell dazwischen" gibt es da nicht, er legt Wert auf Kontrolle und das die arbeiten richtig ausgeführt worden sind.
Hat auch seine eigene kleine Werkstatt mit 4-5 Mitarbeitern.
So viel wie ich weiß, früher selbst Mechaniker bei Canyon gewesen!


----------



## scylla (24. Mai 2011)

Ahija schrieb:


> Was mir mein Mechaniker sagte, war das viele Dinge nicht richtig gefettet sind, nicht richtig angezogen - oder gar zu fest.
> Das ist dann erstmal korrigiert worden



ich hatte schon zweimal das Vergnügen, Tretlager zu lösen, die von einer "Fachwerkstatt" angezogen wurden. Müssen beides Mal weit über 100Nm gewesen sein  mit normalem Schlüssel war's jedenfalls nicht aufzubekommen, erst mit langem Hebel und mit dem vollem Körpergewicht draufhüpfen. 
Wenn sowas einer Fachwerkstatt passiert, dann kann man es Canyon auch kaum anlasten 

Ein alter Spruch leicht modifiziert: Traue keinem Biketeil, das du nicht selbst vermurkst hast


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hatte schon zweimal das Vergnügen, Tretlager zu lösen, die von einer "Fachwerkstatt" angezogen wurden. Müssen beides Mal weit über 100Nm gewesen sein  mit normalem Schlüssel war's jedenfalls nicht aufzubekommen, erst mit langem Hebel und mit dem vollem Körpergewicht draufhüpfen.
> Wenn sowas einer Fachwerkstatt passiert, dann kann man es Canyon auch kaum anlasten
> 
> Ein alter Spruch leicht modifiziert: Traue keinem Biketeil, das du nicht selbst vermurkst hast



Nach fest kommt ganz fest und dann ab... das war schon immer so.

Bei meinem Bike von Canyon war alles fachgerecht fest bzw. lose wies sein soll ausser den Vorbau, den hatten sie verkehrt rum aufgesetzt, das E von Easton stand auf dem Kopf... fand ich aber nun nicht so dramatisch. 

Fett war auch überall genug dran... das konnte man sehen. Auch jetzt bei der Inspektion bei Canyon, beid er ich dabei war, da waren noch ausreichen Reste, die abgewischt und erneuert wurden.


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Mai 2011)

Ahija schrieb:


> Was mir mein Mechaniker sagte, war das viele Dinge nicht richtig gefettet sind, nicht richtig angezogen - oder gar zu fest.
> Das ist dann erstmal korrigiert worden



Hat der das ganze Rad nochmal auseinandergenommen??? Und warum?


----------



## scylla (24. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Nach fest kommt ganz fest und dann ab... das war schon immer so.
> 
> Bei meinem Bike von Canyon war alles fachgerecht fest bzw. lose wies sein soll ausser den Vorbau, den hatten sie verkehrt rum aufgesetzt, das E von Easton stand auf dem Kopf... fand ich aber nun nicht so dramatisch.
> 
> Fett war auch überall genug dran... das konnte man sehen. Auch jetzt bei der Inspektion bei Canyon, beid er ich dabei war, da waren noch ausreichen Reste, die abgewischt und erneuert wurden.



Also ist Canyon ja sogar die bessere Fachwerkstatt! 

Was gegen ein Versenderbike spricht sehe ich auch nicht so recht... Auch das Standard-Argument mit dem selbst schrauben müssen finde ich nicht so ganz passend. Letztendlich sollte die "Standard"-Handgriffe eh jeder beherrschen. Schließlich kann's immer mal passieren, dass man alleine mit Defekt im Wald steht, oder dass das Bike an einem Samstag Abend kaputt geht, und man Sonntags unbedingt eine Tour fahren will.
Gerade bei begrenztem Budget wären für mich Versender immer Wahl. Außer natürlich man kauft gleich was Gebrauchtes.

PS: Ich hab übrigens alle meine Vorbauten verkehrt rum... ist Absicht


----------



## Ahija (24. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Hat der das ganze Rad nochmal auseinandergenommen??? Und warum?



Hat er, weil ich das so wollte.
3 Jahre im Keller gestanden und nur zu den Check Ups gefahren, okay - schön und gut, aber den aktuellen wirklichen Stand bekommt man ja nur, wenn man dabei steht und dem Mechaniker zu sieht.

Zumal ich in solch Sachen absoluter Neuling bin (selbst schrauben am Fahrrad) und es mich interessiert hat was ich nun alles wie am Bike einstellen kann und was er für eine Wirkung hat!



			
				scylla schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sowas einer Fachwerkstatt passiert, dann kann man es Canyon auch kaum anlasten



Vll. etwas falsch geschrieben von mir.
Mein Mechaniker des Vertrauens hat die Fehler, die er bei der Montage von Canyon gefunden hat, behoben.


----------



## baumi1 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich glaube meine Entscheidung ist gefallen:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2072
Kaufe mir das Canyon Nerve XC 5.0 -->1299
Wenn ich auf die Spartage warte ,dann bin ich ungefähr bei 1000.
Gewicht 12,6 kg,SLX/XT Ausstattung, Dämpfer Fox RP 2,Gabel Rockshox Recon.
Ich finde das Rad ist ausbaufähig und reparieren tuts eh mein Mann.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Mai 2011)

Das ist aber was anderes als ein Fully bis 1000 

Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung. Den RP2 Dämpfer von Fox fahre ich selbst und der ist völlig OK zur Gabel kann ich nix sagen und ansonsten auch eine solide Ausstattung mit SLX/XT Teilen von Shimano.

Bei dem Rahmen lohnt sich auch auf jedenfall das "Aufrüsten" falls Du irgendwann mal höhere Ansprüche stellen solltest.


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

@barbie : ..ja , sind  genau 299 .- mehr ...
denke , das  is  ne gute wahl !


----------



## Benky (9. Juni 2011)

Hi, was haltet ihr von diesem Bike für 1200: Felt Compulsion 2 /09.

http://www.raddiscount.de/P06130.html

Gruß


----------



## 4mate (9. Juni 2011)

Benky schrieb:


> Hi, was haltet ihr von diesem Bike für 1200: Felt Compulsion 2 /09.
> 
> http://www.raddiscount.de/P06130.html
> 
> Gruß





Benky schrieb:


> ich bin Benky, m/46 und seit 3 Wochen stolzer  Besitzer eines Felt Compulsion 2/09. Dieses Bike hab ich ganz zufällig  während eines Einkaufsbummels im Internet entdeckt und mich gleich in  ihm verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ActionBarbie (9. Juni 2011)

> Gewicht: 14,8 kg



...................


----------



## Benky (9. Juni 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> ...................



Ja ich weiß, ich war auch erstmal skeptisch. Aber mit den 15kg lässt sich erstaunlich leichtfüßig das sauerländische Gebirge erklimmen. Davon abgesehen wiege ich auch nicht die Welt (68kg bei 176cm Körpergröße).

Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal eure Meinungen über die Qualität der verbauten Teile hören/lesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (9. Juni 2011)

Und wieso das ganze unbedingt im "Ladies only!" Abteil ? 

Zumal es nicht mal etwas mit dem gewählten Thema zu tuen hat ...


----------



## Benky (9. Juni 2011)

Ahija schrieb:


> Und wieso das ganze unbedingt im "Ladies only!" Abteil ?
> 
> Zumal es nicht mal etwas mit dem gewählten Thema zu tuen hat ...



Ohm, Ladies only? Ist mir aber echt peinlich 
Die SuFu hat mich wohl hier her gelenkt.

Aber, warum soll es nichts mit dem Thema zu tuen haben, geht es hier nicht um günstige (billige) Fullys?


----------



## ActionBarbie (9. Juni 2011)

Don´t feed the trolls....


----------



## Benky (9. Juni 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Don´t feed the trolls....



Alles klar und danke für den netten und vor allem informativen Meinungsaustausch


----------



## Zeggi (9. Juni 2011)

Benky schrieb:


> Alles klar und danke für den netten und vor allem informativen Meinungsaustausch



Denk dir nichts, ich muss auch bei dem einen oder anderen Beitrag die Augen verdrehen. Aber zum Glück sind wir Frauen nicht alle so...........


----------



## Ahija (9. Juni 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Don´t feed the trolls....


----------



## Benky (9. Juni 2011)

Zeggi schrieb:


> Denk dir nichts, ich muss auch bei dem einen oder anderen Beitrag die Augen verdrehen. Aber zum Glück sind wir Frauen nicht alle so...........


Ne nee, ich denk mir nichts. Diese Art Frau begegnet man(n) leider ziemlich oft und überall, so dass wir Männer uns an "sowas" schon gewöhnt haben . Es ist zwar nicht schön aber unterhaltsam ist es auf jeden Fall 

So, ich will nicht weiter vom eigentlichen Thema des Threads abschweifen und wünsche somit allen "Ladies" in der Runde einen schönen, geruhsamen Tag


----------

